# Door swings open



## tomf (Dec 19, 2007)

I have an interior door which always swings open if not completely shut.  How do I make an adjustment to prevent this so the door can be closed half way and stay there?  I'm assuming I have to shim out the upper or lower hinge slightly, but not sure.

Tom


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 19, 2007)

That may or may not fix it. You have to check which direction the hinge-side jamb is out of plumb. You might need to shift the hinge a little or, if it's really bad, you may have to remove the casing to re-plumb the jamb. 

If shmming one of the hinges is the right way to go, I find pieces of non-corrugated cardbord (like cerial boxes are made of) works really well. If you have to shift one of the hinges you need to fill the existing screw holes for that hinge and drill new ones. Be sure to use a self centering drill bit or a punch (nail set works) lest the drill bit will wander from the center of the screw hole.


----------



## travelover (Dec 19, 2007)

Or you can pull the hinge pins and give them each a good whack with a hammer...


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 19, 2007)

travelover said:


> Or you can pull the hinge pins and give them each a good whack with a hammer...



To my experience that often leads to a creaky door until the pin wears, then the door starts swinging by itself again. Better to fix it right the first time.


----------



## travelover (Dec 20, 2007)

ToolGuy said:


> To my experience that often leads to a creaky door until the pin wears, then the door starts swinging by itself again. Better to fix it right the first time.



Oh, you did it , too???


----------



## ToolGuy (Dec 20, 2007)

And I'll do it again when in a pinch.  

I do a lot of work for apartment building owners and realtors, so it's good to know these quick fixes. I tell them it's just a temporary fix. But then, sometimes I'm wrong and years down the road it just needs a little wd40 now and then.


----------

